# Scarecrow/Burlap Mask-Costume



## Adamstown (Oct 6, 2014)

First time poster, long time lurker. Finally, at the age of 32, I'm starting to get into Halloween. I saw a picture last year from the early part of the 1900's with the people wearing burlap masks. It's one of the creepiest pics I had ever seen and decided to make my own mask. 
Started out with some burlap and paper mâché. Dunked the burlap on the mâché and formed it over a foam head. I couldn't decide which way to go with it, so I just grabbed some old jeans, khakis and yarn. Spent about 4 hours and ended up with this. 


















I'm really happy with it, but now I need the "costume" and prop to go with it. I'm thinking either overalls with a flannel or some old pants, flannel and suspenders. Would love to hear some feedback on this.

As for the prop, I'm thinking of making (out of wood) either a double sided axe or a cleaver. Thoughts?

Any help or insight is appreciated. Also, if there's any recommendations for the mask to make it better, I'm all ears.

Thanks guys


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

I think I know the picture that you are talking about, but I'm not sure where to find it.
It was of a family of four or five standing there in their masks.
It was creepy. 
Your mask does remind me of it.
If you find the photo again, maybe you could model the costumes after that. 
Old farm tools would make the creepiest prop to go with the mask.


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

That is very creepy. Well done!! 
Is this the picture you saw? 








I think overalls would be great for the costume, maybe carry a swing blade or even a pitch fork. <shudder>


----------



## Adamstown (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks man. That is indeed the pic. I found a pair of vintage carthartt overalls that I think would work great. I definitely like the pitchfork or swingblade idea. Thanks guys


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

That's a really great mask! Looks like it could be on a member of Slipknot. I think some worn out, beat up bibs and a flannel would be perfect clothing for the costume. And definitely some type of axe or old farm "weapon".


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great mask! Think the overalls would be great and agree on some sort of old timey farm tool!

Glad you delurked.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Love the mask, I would suggest you muck it up a bit, it looks far too "nice" for how creepy it is!! 

I agree it must be overalls and may be a rusty scythe or old farm tool of some kind would be perfect!


----------



## latexjunkie (Dec 23, 2007)

Some wood stain smeared on it, and maybe shellac to stiffen some of the folds, but yours definitely has the "Old and Creepy" goin on


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I agree about the needing the grungy look added to it.


----------



## Loogaroo (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks great!. I would strongly suggest a dust mask while wearing. I wore a burlap mask one year and got one nasty lung infection from the fibers.


----------



## Adamstown (Oct 6, 2014)

Lung infection? Didn't even consider that. I'll definitely wear a dusk mask. Would spraying the inside of the mask with spray silicone help with that?


----------



## Loogaroo (Oct 19, 2008)

Adamstown said:


> Lung infection? Didn't even consider that. I'll definitely wear a dusk mask. Would spraying the inside of the mask with spray silicone help with that?


I honestly don't know. I would wear the mask for sure just given the fibrous nature of burlap. Heck it may even be more comfortable to keep it off your face with the mask. Great work on it. On mine I left an over sized needle hanging from the face. Gave it that "I just stitched this in a hurry so I can go out killing" kind of look. I wish I had thought of the braided dreads like you did.


----------



## Adamstown (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey guys. Resurrecting this from last year. I never got to wear my costume due to some health issues, but I'm definitely wearing it this year! Any other burlap masks out there?


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

That looks so awesome! I'd go screaming down the street if I saw someone in that


----------



## Rob_Raz (Sep 16, 2012)

Adamstown said:


> Hey guys. Resurrecting this from last year. I never got to wear my costume due to some health issues, but I'm definitely wearing it this year! Any other burlap masks out there?


This guy has done some very nice work......tutorials as a bonus! http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/142110-scarecrow-mask-tutorial.html


----------



## Adamstown (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank HaloGeek.

Very cool tutorial. I'll have to check that out for next year.

Thought I'd post some pics of the mask dirtied up. Ended up going with the suggestion on here to use wood stain. Worked pretty good.

Also, a pic of the wooden ax I made. Came out alright.


----------



## Adamstown (Oct 6, 2014)

Just wanted to post a pic of the mask done and on. Came out pretty good.


----------

